
Design culture is a frozen shithole - markmassie
https://medium.com/@cole_peters/design-culture-is-a-frozen-shithole-55ac641022dd
======
chillingeffect
I found this article fascinating, because I've often suspected many of its
points to be true, but I couldn't articulate them.

Essentially, it focuses on ignoring short-term trends in favor longer-term
goals with congruency throughout.

